# Local government absurdity



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

These thieves are getting more and more brazen with their money grab schemes. And they're becoming more absurd. What they are doing to you and me (Joe Public taxpayer) is basically flipping us the bird and doing whatever they want to feed the beast.

This cretin wants to charge taxpayers for the rain water that flows past your house. It angers me they even suggest crap like this.



> There are not enough people in our local or state governments who fight for the taxpayers. The latest money grab scheme comes from State Senator Bob Hertzberg, D-Van Nuys. He wants to treat stormwater runoff the same as sewer service, which would open the door to unlimited and unvoted sewer rates. *Charging us for the rain water that rushes past our house?*


State Sen. Bob Hertzberg wants to raise water and sewer rates | John and Ken | KFI AM 640


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is absurd. Very likely you have ICLEI to thank for bringing this nonsense up.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

FYI, I'm on the spring ballot for Village Board Trustee, we are a village of over 10,000. I've been on the Planning Commission for over three years on a volunteer basis, enjoying that. We are a growing community so it will been a challenge to keep taxes at bay. If I make it in, my plan is to help manage the taxpayers money as I do my business. I see a lot of wasteful spending and in talking to the locals, that is number one concern. I think many people that hold an elected position automatically think that makes them better than everyone else. I pray I don't get that way.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Several years ago, I'm thinking 20-25 actually, CA state passed demands that local governments collect rain water and let it settle a period of time. I'm thinking 72 hours. It had to sit for this time so pollution would settle (in to the ground just genius I know). Then they could let the water enter streams and rivers. Oh and cities had to provide for 100 year storms too. Now that said the state granted the local government no money to pay for this, and so many local governments have resorted to storm drainage fees much like sewer and water fees. Now the state sees them as a new opp.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If Gov. Moonbeam had a son......................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

California,,
the land of fruits and nuts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wait, they will come up with more hair brained methods to screw you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In MD you not only have a rain tax but also a flush tax. Giving to citizens on both ends.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If we disagree and want change, we need to get involved....sometimes voting isn't enough, I think becoming directly involved is also effective.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

What drugs are they doing and why are they not sharing them with me!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As a practical matter, how do you measure the amount of stormwater caught within your property boundaries? 

We all know California has rain years and drought years. Do you front the government your fees during the drought years?

If you have a pond and catch your rainwater, are you exempt?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder how much tax people will have to pay with the dam over flowing??


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

To me this seems like saying to the people on a street that the gov will tax them for every car that happens to drive down their street to fund road maintenance, while not allowing them ANY control over how drives down their street.

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Tried to read this article and some others on the issue. Not sure I got a clear picture. From what I can see they want to build and maintain storm water drains so that when you get a big heavy rain in a wet year you do not have flooding. Storm water drains and flood control is very expensive. The part where folks are saying they are being charged for rainwater is most likely a cost sharing method that looks at how much property you have that water would fall on .

I think a better solution would be to charge those with pavement and sidewalks that do not absorb water a higher fee. All those paved parking lots create a lot of storm water run off. Before a parking lot can be built in a metro area it has or should have a plan to handle the water that falls on that lot. A settling area to catch oils/ grease, slowing it down to allow some to be absorbed into the ground and some to reach a stream but in such a way to avoid a flood is best. 

Don't like local government- run for office. I know my rural water, fire and ambulance district goes begging for people to serve. I have served on the 911 communications board as we did not have 911 service and no central dispatch. We now have trained dispatchers with good equipment that is a real asset to our police, firefighters, ambulance personnel. Was there a cost to setting that up - Yes . You try and be smart about it but in the end you do not get something for nothing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is my issue, I shouldn't have to go serve. Governments role is not to sit around coming up with ways to screw taxpayers. Government, by in large, is way out of control. I think...no I'm sure they forget they work for ME not the other way around.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------

